# Theme songs for Enneagram Types



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*Type 6*


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

7w8?


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

6:






one gets the impression that Marina has a perfect grip on the image trio complex


----------



## Cryoshakespeare (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps for those more depressive moments of an sx 5w4


----------



## kwarling (Jan 26, 2014)

*4w3*






*4w5*






ha


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

For 6s:


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Type 9?


----------

